# Been 4 Walk



## HOBIE (May 3, 2015)

Was raining this morning so didn't fancy going out on bike so went for walk. Did not get to wet


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 15, 2015)

Been out tonight, more than a couple of miles


----------



## andyboy (Jun 20, 2015)

Cant beat a good walk to mull over lifes problems.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 25, 2015)

andyboy said:


> Cant beat a good walk to mull over lifes problems.



Puts your head straight


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 2, 2015)

A gentle walk this morning. Lots going on this week, Doing "Big Ben" & "Shard"


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2015)

Been out today & was nice. (weather)


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 25, 2015)

Been out this morning set out at 7.5 & came back at 4.3.  Proof it does you good .  Feel very fresh & winter is on its way


----------



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> Been out this morning set out at 7.5 & came back at 4.3.  Proof it does you good .  Feel very fresh & winter is on its way


Well done Hobie  Exercise is one of the best things for keeping levels under control and smoothing out the spikes  I was out for a run earlier on - very cold!  Lovely weather here today. I usually run the Great South Run on the day we put the clocks back, but have given it a miss this year (getting too expensive) - watched it on telly instead!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 5, 2015)

Did about a mile & a half after "T" . I am under pressure off her "indoors" to do no stunts. (Broken Rib)


----------



## vikki (Nov 14, 2015)

If I walk too far my bgs go up and its so maddening


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2015)

vikki said:


> If I walk too far my bgs go up and its so maddening


Something is going wrong there.  Very nearly 50yrs I have been T1 & never never has my bg gone up with exercise.


----------



## vikki (Nov 14, 2015)

Maybe being type 2 has a bearing on this


----------



## Northerner (Nov 15, 2015)

vikki said:


> Maybe being type 2 has a bearing on this


It can depend on your starting level and the amount of circulating insulin. If you are on the high side then your levels can climb higher through exercise if you haven't got much insulin circulating to help you use that glucose - they recommend (for those on insulin) that you don't exercise on levels greater than 15 mmol/l. My levels usually go up with exercise initially, but they will them be lower later as the increased insulin sensitivity takes effect.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 15, 2015)

If I go to work, go out cycling, sailing, motorbike or anything it never goes up if I don't put food ect in


----------



## vikki (Nov 16, 2015)

Hobie you are type 1 so things are a bit different .This is one of the things that make type 2 a bit more difficult to control because although bgs go up still have to be careful not to overtreat as its all too easy to hypo when they come down again


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 17, 2015)

Hi Vikki.  T! your pancreas does not work at all. T2 it could work 80% / 60% who knows.  What do you think would happen to you if you ran a marathon.  Would you BG go up.  If it did .  I put this post to encourage people to get out & exercise in fresh air etc. Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 24, 2015)

Been for a half mile walk this morning. 4.7 now porridge for breakfast & feel good .  Every little helps


----------



## grovesy (Dec 24, 2015)

Wet and miserable here in my part of Essex.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2016)

Been for walk this afternoon. In between snow & hail.


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 13, 2016)

Too blooming cold here! Hope you enjoyed your walk


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 13, 2016)

Good for you Hobie.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 14, 2016)

Been for another today. Weather better but still cold . Thanks Lynn


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 25, 2016)

Been out tonight , is warming up a little   "Come on the Summer"


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 25, 2016)

Walking the streets at night! You are going to get a reputation!

Glad you are enjoying getting out and about


----------



## Stitch147 (Feb 26, 2016)

I love my morning walks to the office, wakes me up nicely. Just waiting for the weather to improve a bit at weekends so I can get back into the 10 miles plus walks on a sunday.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 27, 2016)

Lynn Davies said:


> Walking the streets at night! You are going to get a reputation!
> 
> Glad you are enjoying getting out and about


 Who me ?


----------



## Lynn Davies (Feb 27, 2016)

Perish the thought


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 29, 2017)

Been out this morning in the sunshine !  Love the summer. A bit cool but did not feel it,


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2017)

Light nights are nearly here !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 9, 2017)

Clocks go forward in just over 2 weeks.  No excuses for not getting out and doing summat.


----------

